# Deer Jerky



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sliced up the button buck that was given to me 2 weeks ago. Most of the hams amd the back strap, less some small trimming, which I plan to make some sausage out of. 

I am guessing 8 lbs or so of meat. Sliced 1/2" or so, sprinkled some Chipotle seasoning and beat em about half their size.

3 cups of Soy sauce
2 cups of worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup of Moores Teriyaki marinate 
3 tbsp liquid smoke
Onion powder
Garlic powder
Gun Powder
Cajun Seasoning
A little crushed red pepper
Salt
Pepper
And aome Connecuh seasoning

Mix it up toss in the fridge for 3-5 days, stir it daily, 2x a day if remember

Then dehydrate!

May have some samples by the weekend if anyone is close by!














































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good but i don't go to that extreme. i just lay down a hind quarter, slice it within an 8th to a quarter and layer it in a bowl with tony's for a couple of days. best jerky in town in a couple of hours with cherry, oak, and hickory.
jack


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

soy, smoke, any seasonings that are handy, dales and I always add CURE for the weight I am doing. I have a 10 tray dehydrator, will do 10 raw pounds or so.. Don't have any deer to try. I also do chicken with minmal seasoning to make treats for the dog, low fat and healthy


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just sliced isnt bad, I hate the taste of cure, I just keep it in the fridge if not eating that day. I have smoked some, but the ole dehydrater is easier, lol. This is the 2nd deer I have done this year, need 2 more to make it through most of the year, lol

And I have a monster, have done 15 lbs on 35 trays before!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I just do allegro hot and spicy overnight then dehydrate.


----------



## sawgrass (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is my recipe

1/2 cup soy
1/4 cup worstershire
1/4 cup water
2 tsp lemon juice
1 tsp ginger
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp liquid smoke
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp Tabasco
1/4 tsp cayenne
I double this for a small to medium hindquarter.
Hand sliced thin. Marinate 24 hrs
I hang pieces with toothpicks on top oven rack, crack door open on 150 6 to 8 hours.I use paper to catch drips while hanging jerky and foil under while drying.

Its good ,I garronte.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> I just do allegro hot and spicy overnight then dehydrate.


Dat's right, you doing it RIGHT!!!

I got a batch in right now....heart/backstrap/some ham meat! My jerky cutter that attaches to my grinder cuts it a little thicker then I like but its WAY quicker then cutting by hand!!!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I did an entire 100 lb doe and after all said and done it fit in a gallon bag


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I got no venison to do, but send me the meat and I will jerky it and we can split it


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Forgot to take a picture of the first batch at 5 days soak. But here is 7 day soak did over night last night. Best batch yet, oldest and I ate a half gallon bag full today!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That looks delicious!

You should try this recipe for some Jerky marinade.

Marinade
3/4 cup Soy sauce
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1/4 cup white wine
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp ginger
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp ground black pepper
2 Tbsp chopped garlic
3 bay leaves
warm this on the stovetop until the sugar dissolves completely.
Do not boil it!
Let cool to room temp.


----------

